# Ubering in San Diego (rescuing a DamnseLinDistresS).



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

It is my dream to Uber one day in a state outside Minnesota. This dream sadly did not come to fruition when I traveled to Missouri to see the eclipse this summer due to lack of planning.

Well, it looks like I'll have a chance very shortly!

I've made a good acquaintance with senior citizen who was my Uber rider. This man, George, said he will pay me to drive his car to San Diego to drop off his car, and then he'll pay for my plane ticket to fly home. As you can imagine, I have every intent to rent a car and to spend a few days Ubering around San Diego. I'll come prepared this time. Here's my check list:

1. Register to Uber in San Diego in advance.
2. Rent a car. (I don't care if I lose money! I MUST Uber there).
3. Plan for hotels and stops during the trip.
4. Find a local resident to greet me when I arrive to help me out as I arrive in this large distant city. Here's my criteria for this San Diego host. 

*Uber Driver:* Must be an Uber driver. Who else could really help with with what I should expect?
*Adventerous*: Must have an adventurous spirit. This must be the type of person that tosses caution to the wind. I really don't need another stick in the mud telling me "You can't do that! You have to do this!"
*Charismatic*: Must be a great conversationalist. As I'm hoping to have this person help as my Uber co-pilot (or maybe I can be Uber co-pilot in return), I'll definitely want somebody who's lived an exciting life and has lots of stories to tell.
*Attractive*: Lastly, it'd be nice if this person is not hard on the eyes. Don't blame me...I'm a guy!

I've been in contact with a San Diegoresident. And I think I've found the perfect person to team up with on my trip


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It is my dream to Uber one day in a state outside Minnesota. This dream sadly did not come to fruition when I traveled to Missouri to see the eclipse this summer due to lack of planning.
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll have a chance very shortly!
> 
> ...


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

What a surprise that you two are pairing up, not. Can't wait to read all about it...and it's a must that you provide video!

SU, why don't you route yourself thru Phoenix? I'll take you out to lunch or dinner, but you're not going to stay with us (too creepy). You're not on my bucket list, yet, but I've just got to meet you. Maybe you could plan to meet up with more UP peeps as you drive from MSP to SDO.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Just Damn!!!

UP superstars team up!


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Very exciting! You guys going to visit Denver?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

It will be like Scully and Mulder of the X files, but Uber style!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> It is my dream to Uber one day in a state outside Minnesota. This dream sadly did not come to fruition when I traveled to Missouri to see the eclipse this summer due to lack of planning.
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll have a chance very shortly!
> 
> ...


Good luck on your adventure


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If you're going to team up with DamseLinDistresS, it's only fair that you show yourself, since she has shown herself to us UPeeps.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> If you're going to team up with DamseLinDistresS, it's only fair that you show yourself, since she has shown herself to us UPeeps.


Got that covered.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> It will be like Scully and Mulder of the X files, but Uber style!


I was thinking it would be more like these two...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Unfortunately you may run into two road blocks. You cant just tent any car and uber in it. It has to be an Uber rental. Also, I don't think you can just preemptively register in a random city and be registered in two seperate cities at once. When I moved to Dallas, when I requested to be registered in Dallas, they deactivated me in Atlanta then took about 2 days to be approved in Dallas.

Now it might be possible to do it the way you intend, but it may not work that way.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 160453


 Sign is being held a liiiiitle too high....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

*S P E E C H L E S S*


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Good luck Ubering in CA with a MN driver license.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Imagine the children....8>)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> Good luck Ubering in CA with a MN driver license.


Ca may be strict but I Ubered for over 1000 trips in Atlanta with Tennessee license and have been approved in Texas with the same Tennessee license.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Imagine the children....8>)
> 
> View attachment 160574


With that many kids, when is there gonna be time for Ubering?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

OH MY!

Can't wait for the stories. Please please please post some video of this adventure.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 160453


As I'm planning. Can you advise on.

1. Fun areas to Uber?
2. Fun places and things to do and see?
3. Hotels or places I can sleep?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It is my dream to Uber one day in a state outside Minnesota. This dream sadly did not come to fruition when I traveled to Missouri to see the eclipse this summer due to lack of planning.
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll have a chance very shortly!
> 
> ...


Then you must complete this wild adventure by driving north and visiting C Loca in LA.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

There is an area that is touristy and beachy in SD called pacific beach or As the locals say BP, great for bikini... oops I mean people watching.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

C Loca?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How are you affording any of this. You either have a trust fund, gotten a payout for insurance injury or your wife makes so much money that she is paying you alimony payments.

Or your hung like a race horse and moonlight as a gigallo and aint giving us the really juicy stories.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> There is an area that is touristy and beachy in SD called pacific beach or As the locals say BP, great for bikini... oops I mean people watching.


No no...au contrare.....

Go and find Blacks Beach....

You might even get an Uber ride there...

No matter...the scenery is awesome!

Rakos


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How are you affording any of this. You either have a trust fund, gotten a payout for insurance injury or your wife makes so much money that she is paying you alimony payments.
> 
> Or your hung like a race horse and moonlight as a gigallo and aint giving us the really juicy stories.


I'm getting paid to deliver a car for an acquaintance.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Rakos said:


> No no...au contrare.....
> 
> Go and find Blacks Beach....
> 
> ...


Blacks Beach - now there's one of my favorite memories from the '80's


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> C Loca?


Colombiana_loca


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> C Loca?


Don't pretend you don't know C Loca!!!!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 160453


He's going to fall in love with you. This will not end well. With me, we would have just had a one-nighter and I wouldn't have bothered you again.



SadUber said:


> As I'm planning. Can you advise on.
> 
> 1. Fun areas to Uber?
> 2. Fun places and things to do and see?
> 3. Hotels or places I can sleep?


1. San Ysidro.
2. Balboa Park.
3. The Grand Hyatt at Seaport Village.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I'm getting paid to deliver a car for an acquaintance.


When is this trip taking place?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> As I'm planning. Can you advise on.
> 
> 1. Fun areas to Uber?
> 2. Fun places and things to do and see?
> 3. Hotels or places I can sleep?


1. The most fun places to Uber around here are the specially dark areas (where I drive) in the northern San Diego county.

2. I don't know any places during the day as I'm sleeping the day away (and staying away from the sun). For some crazy fun places at night let me take you down south of the border and hopefully you make it back with most of your organs intact.

3. Hotels? Who needs those when you can stay and camp in the open under the stars...or do like some smart drivers do here and just sleep in your car because you can't afford a place to stay  maybe sleep in the beach overnight or park bench if you really don't like the beach.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> 3. Hotels? Who needs those when you can stay and camp in the open under the stars...or do like some smart drivers do here and just sleep in your car because you can't afford a place to stay  maybe sleep in the beach overnight or park bench if you really don't like the beach.


Well I was expecting...

I wasn't expect this... :/


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

You have to come visit L.A.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> For some crazy fun places at night let me take you down south of the border and hopefully you make it back with most of your organs intact.


"Guys, I just met a really cute donkey....."


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> 1. The most fun places to Uber around here are the specially dark areas.


After you show SU around, you will have to return the favor and tell us how it is Ubering in Apple Valley when (not if) you go there.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> "Guys, I just met a really cute donkey....."


I hardly know you but muchos gracias, senor.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

**** ubering, rent a motorcycle and tear up some coastal roads


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm getting paid to deliver a car for an acquaintance.


That's enough to spent possible up to $250 on a weekly rental car, a week of San Diego hotel rates, a week of food and still pay your rent and child support?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's enough to spent possible up to $250 on a weekly rental car, a week of San Diego hotel rates, a week of food and still pay your rent and child support?


Quiet, don't ruin this for us.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Quiet, don't ruin this for us.


In sorry in sorry, I should be ashamed for questioning anything!


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

You'll have to get a ca background check, shpw proof of insurance in the car you are driving. I dont know what else or if you can even drive in CA with an out of state DL. 

When you come home. You'll have to go through it all again. B G check , getting approved all that. While they are approving you got a new home area, SD, and then back in Apple creek or where ever you live, you won't be able to drive. You're looking at being bot able to drive for 4-5 weeks in all. 

Again, when they start the process to approve you for a new area, you will not be active.

You could try to get approved for lyft in SD.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> You'll have to get a ca background check, shpw proof of insurance in the car you are driving. I dont know what else or if you can even drive in CA with an out of state DL.
> 
> When you come home. You'll have to go through it all again. B G check , getting approved all that. While they are approving you got a new home area, SD, and then back in Apple creek or where ever you live, you won't be able to drive. You're looking at being bot able to drive for 4-5 weeks in all.
> 
> Again, when they start the process to approve you for a new area, you will not be active.


Its not that bad. When I switched from Atlanta to Dallas it took less than 48 hours to be approved to drive. The difficulty would be being active in both regions at once.


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> For some crazy fun places at night let me take you *down south of the border* and hopefully you make it back with most of your organs intact.


...Nice


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Its not that bad. When I switched from Atlanta to Dallas it took less than 48 hours to be approved to drive. The difficulty would be being active in both regions at once.


Okay, so it would be 4 days-4 weeks he's be out. I transferred from within state. It took 13 days.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's enough to spent possible up to $250 on a weekly rental car, a week of San Diego hotel rates, a week of food and still pay your rent and child support?


It's almost like watching the Zapruder film when JFK makes the turn from Houston St. onto Elm St. in front of the Texas School Book Depository - you know what's gonna happen, but still you can't turn away.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SU, how much are you getting paid to drive the car to SD?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's enough to spent possible up to $250 on a weekly rental car, a week of San Diego hotel rates, a week of food and still pay your rent and child support?


Good point. Damsel, maybe you could help the poor traveler by opening up your home for a few days.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Good point. Damsel, maybe you could help the poor traveler by opening up your home for a few days.


Don't forget some good home cooked meals....


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It is my dream to Uber one day in a state outside Minnesota. This dream sadly did not come to fruition when I traveled to Missouri to see the eclipse this summer due to lack of planning.
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll have a chance very shortly!
> 
> ...


Okay! I've been lurking for quite a while now in these forums but why is nobody telling SU this is not a good idea! Especially SU meeting this girl and getting her knocked up. This is going to ruin your life SU if you are listening. Do you really want to spend the rest of your days driving for Uber just to pay for child support? Trust me you don't want this as I'm currently going through it myself.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Don't forget some good home cooked meals....


Peroshki and borscht!!!!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Peroshki and borscht!!!!!


Pliyaniki and blini for breakfast/dessert!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Some lurkers are meant to be lurkers



justanotherant said:


> Okay! I've been lurking for quite a while now in these forums but why is nobody telling SU this is not a good idea! Especially SU meeting this girl and getting her knocked up. This is going to ruin your life SU if you are listening. Do you really want to spend the rest of your days driving for Uber just to pay for child support? Trust me you don't want this as I'm currently going through it myself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

justanotherant said:


> Okay! I've been lurking for quite a while now in these forums but why is nobody telling SU this is not a good idea! Especially SU meeting this girl and getting her knocked up. This is going to ruin your life SU if you are listening. Do you really want to spend the rest of your days driving for Uber just to pay for child support? Trust me you don't want this as I'm currently going through it myself.


You stop that right now!

Don't listen to this heretic SadUber get your ass to San Diego!



PrestonT said:


> Peroshki and borscht!!!!!





DocT said:


> Pliyaniki and blini for breakfast/dessert!


I mean, at this point should the thread title be "SadUber Is Moving In With DamseLinDistresS in San Diego!"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker it's probably a lot easier for you to not return to this thread than for it to be moved.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Can we just move this thread into the "Garbage Forum?"


I think I sense a bit of jealousy that SadUber has a chance at sparks flying with DamseLinDistresS

When is this episode airing? Gotta set my DVR...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sad uber is gonna be famous beyond these forums.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Get here and ill buy you a beer at the Ballast Point brewery in little Italy.

As far as driving goes.. gotta have a CA license and CA insurance so enjoy your vacation


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It is my dream to Uber one day in a state outside Minnesota. This dream sadly did not come to fruition when I traveled to Missouri to see the eclipse this summer due to lack of planning.
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll have a chance very shortly!
> 
> ...


I would bet you are going to need a cal plated and ride share insured car or will take a dangerous risk. I don't believe you can use a rental for Uber any more, Xpress lease is on life support and I believe Hertz has backed out. Rooting for you as I almost always do. Some of your more outrageous plans worry me.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

GT500KR said:


> I would bet you are going to need a cal plated and ride share insured car or will take a dangerous risk. I don't believe you can use a rental for Uber any more, Xpress lease is on life support and I believe Hertz has backed out. Rooting for you as I almost always do. Some of your more outrageous plans worry me.


That really stinks. Hopefully Damsel let's me drive under her account then.



justanotherant said:


> Okay! I've been lurking for quite a while now in these forums but why is nobody telling SU this is not a good idea! Especially SU meeting this girl and getting her knocked up. This is going to ruin your life SU if you are listening. Do you really want to spend the rest of your days driving for Uber just to pay for child support? Trust me you don't want this as I'm currently going through it myself.


Knocked up? Damsel and I have no romantic interest in one another! Do we Damsel?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> That really stinks. Hopefully Damsel let's me drive under her account then.


Sounds like a lot of disappointed pax and/or the fast track to deactivation. I'm sure you know how to get around these issues and make it all the more entertaining, though!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Sounds like a lot of disappointed pax and/or the fast track to deactivation. I'm sure you know how to get around these issues and make it all the more entertaining, though!


You can change the pictures in the Uber app easily I think.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

unPat said:


> Sad uber is gonna be famous beyond these forums.


He should use care so he doesn't get urine soaked shoelaces at the Truck Stops.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SadUber said:


> That really stinks. Hopefully Damsel let's me drive under her account then.


Why wouldn't she? Out in CA you can just say her pic is of you when you're in drag queen mode then scream about hate speech if someone dares call you out on it.

BTW, I'm NOT implying DamseL looks like a drag queen.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> It's almost like watching the Zapruder film when JFK makes the turn from Houston St. onto Elm St. in front of the Texas School Book Depository - you know what's gonna happen, but still you can't turn away.


Hoover Nixon H.W Bush. and Howard Hunt were all in Dallas the night before, makes a man wonder.. The first draft of the Warren report said a drunk driver did it.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 160453


Make sure you two love birds get a pic under the HollyWood sign ;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Unfortunately you may run into two road blocks. You cant just tent any car and uber in it. It has to be an Uber rental. Also, I don't think you can just preemptively register in a random city and be registered in two seperate cities at once. When I moved to Dallas, when I requested to be registered in Dallas, they deactivated me in Atlanta then took about 2 days to be approved in Dallas.
> 
> Now it might be possible to do it the way you intend, but it may not work that way.
> 
> Sign is being held a liiiiitle too high....







Quickly SadUber - Time is of the ESSENCE!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> You can change the pictures in the Uber app easily I think.


"Good evening, I am Anastasya and I will be your driver today. Hey! Where are you going?!"


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

SadUber said:


> You can change the pictures in the Uber app easily I think.


Just have to make a trip to hillcrest and you'll find all the supplies you'll need to get the look you want.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Pesty said:


> Just have to make a trip to hillcrest and you'll find all the supplies you'll need to get the look you want.


?


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Hillcrest is the heart of San Diego's LGBTQ community and has many shops that cater to those who wish to dress as their inner heart desires. The best drag club in town, Lips, is around the corner in North Park.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

The rental fee isn't your big concern, can you afford DamseLinDistresS consultation fee? I think it should be 300 an hour for SadUber 

Seriously tho, hope ya have fun out in SD.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Knocked up? Damsel and I have no romantic interest in one another! Do we Damsel?


Correct. This is strictly a business decision we made since we wanted to spice up our "business" relationship and take it to the next level... An Uber partnership that will be included in the 180 days of change, after all it is the year of the driver


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

You two need to document all of this on video. Could end up being a documentary short some day.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> That really stinks. Hopefully Damsel let's me drive under her account then.


:/ uhhh.... 


SadUber said:


> You can change the pictures in the Uber app easily I think.


No...

This could be deactivation for her, don't mess with someone's income...



SadUber said:


> Damsel and I have no romantic interest in one another! Do we Damsel?


She would not have told you to sleep in your car or on the beach if there was intrest.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Correct. This is strictly a business decision we made since we wanted to spice up our "business" relationship and take it to the next level... An Uber partnership that will be included in the 180 days of change


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> :/ uhhh....
> 
> No...
> 
> ...


Well, Pesty lives in San Diego also. Another option. Also he's male should make it a lot simpler.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, Pesty lives in San Diego also. Another option. Also he's male should make it a lot simpler.


Perfect! I know someone that makes silicone SPFX mask. We can get Pesty to mold his face, no one would know the difference when you wear it to drive. This is a good secondary option, we just need Pesty to be on board with it.


----------



## SanFranciscoDriver1000 (Jul 1, 2017)

GTK500 is incorrect. I'm in San Francisco Bay Area, not San Diego. But you can still rent a car through Uber/Lyft in my area. 

Two things have changed, however. In the Bay Area, Uber changed its vendor from Enterprise Rental Car to Hertz, and Hertz (through Uber) is now requiring a credit check if you don't have a credit card and are trying to use a debit card instead (although this is temporary, Hertz will forego credit checks for Uber eventually). However, Hertz through Lyft doesn't currently require a credit check (even if you use a debit card). But you would have to make a reservation in advance to get a car. 

Now in San Diego, I have no idea who their vendors are, maybe it's the same thing, or maybe it's not. And I don't know about the California drivers license being required. But I'm pretty sure you will need a local address if you want to have an account in California. But if I were you, I would edge my bets, I'd enroll in San Diego with Uber, Lyft, TaskRabbit, Caviar, Eaze, etc. And I'd make my car rental reservations with both Uber and Lyft. And if that doesn't work, one option could be those electrical scooters you can rent by the hour (Scoot, assuming they have the same in San Diego), or simply buy a cheap bike and do Caviar and get some exercise (just don't buy an expensive bike, cheap or expensive, your bike will get stolen after a few days). Just don't do UberEats, do Caviar.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Perfect! I know someone that makes silicone SPFX mask. We can get Pesty to mold his face, no one would know the difference when you wear it to drive. This is a good secondary option, we just need Pesty to be on board with it.


Totally on board!


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

There is one thing though.. I've got a full beard, like long full beard and long hair.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Time for some miracle grow SadUber


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Too much facial hair cannot stop the SadUber sagas.

Tis but a minor inconvenience. I have faith this can be dealt with.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

It's about dayum time the SadUberSaga came to So Cal.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> It's about dayum time the SadUberSaga came to So Cal.


Is SU ready for La La Land?


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

SadUber said:


> As I'm planning. Can you advise on.
> 
> 1. Fun areas to Uber?
> 2. Fun places and things to do and see?
> 3. Hotels or places I can sleep?


1. Point south 25 miles and pick up PAXs in Tijuana
2. When in Tijuana u will find A LOT of fun thing to do
3. Who needs sleep u will be in Tijuana!


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> It's about dayum time the SadUberSaga came to So Cal.


Maybe he can bring Granny and Jethro with him.


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

...the world didn't end, SadUber is back, and we have a new, highly imaginative collaboration with another fan favorite to live vicariously through...AAhhh, UberLife is good once more.


----------



## Driver88 (Sep 19, 2017)

I just saw this forum, I am currently a Seattle area Driver. I thought about temporarily moving to another state to uber for lets say a short time, no more than a few weeks to a month, sort of like a vocation. Thing is when I contact lyft and uber , they both told me that if I go to another state that I would have to change my residence, drivers license and basically everything has to be started over, plus they said i would have to wait 30 days or something to activate to another city or back to the original or something like that. When I heard that, I was like screw it, but now I am wondering if i was misinformed based on reading some of the comments in this forum. If its really that simple to make the switch over, I would be doing it in a heartbeat. I was planning on ubering in either Los Angeles or New York.

Lastly is it true that california cities don't require a business license to operate uber. Here in seattle we are required to get a seattle business license to operate in our city.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Is it me or your profile pic keep rotating? Wtf


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I noticed TK changed their avatar. So in effect, SU rotated theirs to differentiate.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I noticed TK changed their avatar. So in effect, SU rotated theirs to differentiate.


He's prepping in case he has to make a new account... DizzyUber


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Driver88 said:


> I just saw this forum, I am currently a Seattle area Driver. I thought about temporarily moving to another state to uber for lets say a short time, no more than a few weeks to a month, sort of like a vocation. Thing is when I contact lyft and uber , they both told me that if I go to another state that I would have to change my residence, drivers license and basically everything has to be started over, plus they said i would have to wait 30 days or something to activate to another city or back to the original or something like that. When I heard that, I was like screw it, but now I am wondering if i was misinformed based on reading some of the comments in this forum. If its really that simple to make the switch over, I would be doing it in a heartbeat. I was planning on ubering in either Los Angeles or New York.
> 
> Lastly is it true that california cities don't require a business license to operate uber. Here in seattle we are required to get a seattle business license to operate in our city.


Well, Uber & Lyft know best, ya know. And, if the driver's address used with Uber is in the city of Los Angeles they need a business license. Entire state of California has a Bill in place to require drivers statewide to have a business license. Look at NYC, much better rates there.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> I noticed TK changed their avatar. So in effect, SU rotated theirs to differentiate.


Nonsense. Nothing of the sort is happening.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Nonsense. Nothing of the sort is happening.


I can't see what they are talking about..?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

With Uber and Lyft changing states can be complicated and it is not the same for every state. There are some states that require that you have an in state DL to drive and no exceptions. there are some states that don't require that. there are many various rules and possible hurdles to overcome to change from MN to CA. It may be possible, but SadUber you need to look into that with Uber and Lyft and find out all the rules and if it is possible without much delays.

If it is possible then you should do it this way (assuming you also drive Lyft and if you are not sign up for Lyft asap). do the research and find out if it is possible to be a temporary driver in CA and find out how long the delays take. Check with both uber and lyft. Whichever one looks to be an easier transition and faster with less delays, change that one to CA. But keep your other account active in MN. this will minimize your downtime. Example if Uber is the better one to change so you can Uber in CA then keep Lyft account active in MN and allow plenty of time prior to departure to change you Uber account to CA so that when you get there it is ready. even if it is going to take 2 weeks then for the last 2 weeks you are in MN you simply only drive Lyft. and when you are done with Uber in CA and you get back to MPLS your uber account may not be reactivated yet for MN but you will still have Lyft in MN and be able to drive it right away. do not change them both. something could go wrong and if it takes longer than planned you would have too much downtime on both platforms. 

And if you don't want to fly back there are companies that arrange for "driveaway" (which is sort of what you are doing on the way out there - driving someone else's car for them to transport it). you can possibly find a driveaway from CA back to MN (or a close area). search google for driveaway companies and you may be able to find something.

Lastly, do not pick up any hitchhikers. This did not end well for Jim Halsey who was doing a driveaway from Chicago to San Diego back in 1986. Watch the movie "The Hitcher".


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> Lastly, do not pick up any hitchhikers.


Whaaa...no hitchhikers? That would take away half the fun of SadUber adventures. And miss out on the chance to pick up a guy like this?...nooo way!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Right now, bookmakers are saying 3:2 odds SadUber picks up a hitchhiker.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Right now, bookmakers are saying 3:2 odds SadUber picks up a hitchhiker.


I'm a girl and I won't lie I've been very tempted to pick up hitchhikers on the side of the road just for the experience


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Probably just need to go to an over/under bet on the hitchhiker scenario.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Is SU ready for La La Land?


Btw! I love your avatar. I'm thinking of changing my avatar to the same lion except wearing shades.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Btw! I love your avatar. I'm thinking of changing my avatar to the same lion except wearing shades.


We should all change our avatar to match SU


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> Probably just need to go to an over/under bet on the hitchhiker scenario.


Based on all the stories SU told living in Apple Valley, MN, I'm thinking SadUber will pick up no less than 5 hitchhikers if he Ubers in SD for a week.

Would you go over or under?

Who wants to make odds on SU picking up prostitutes?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've picked up a lot of hitchhikers over the years. Other than leaving unpleasant odors in my car, I've made it out unscathed.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've picked up a lot of hitchhikers over the years. Other than leaving unpleasant odors in my car, I've made it out unscathed.


Uber is basically a formal hitchhiker system.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Btw! I love your avatar. I'm thinking of changing my avatar to the same lion except wearing shades.


I did it. Man, I am bored


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> No no...au contrare.....
> 
> Go and find Blacks Beach....
> 
> ...


Ahh! I love Black's and have been many times. Awesome beach....and...uh...other stuff.





steveK2016 said:


> How are you affording any of this. You either have a trust fund, gotten a payout for insurance injury or your wife makes so much money that she is paying you alimony payments.
> 
> Or your hung like a race horse and moonlight as a gigallo and aint giving us the really juicy stories.


Why does it matter?

Odd question.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Based on all the stories SU told living in Apple Valley, MN, I'm thinking SadUber will pick up no less than 5 hitchhikers if he Ubers in SD for a week.
> 
> Would you go over or under?
> 
> Who wants to make odds on SU picking up prostitutes?


I'm going to take the under. Solely because I think he'll be kidnapped and sold into some form of slavery before he gets to 5.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm a girl and I won't lie I've been very tempted to pick up hitchhikers on the side of the road just for the experience


It will be OK as long as they have their towel. Don't Panic!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I did it. Man, I am bored


I need to figure out how to put the shades on!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I need to figure out how to put the shades on!


Like this? 
Here's a freebie








And even one for CryBaby_Mocker


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Like this.....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Here's yours Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Like this?
> Here's a freebie
> View attachment 161521
> 
> ...


Haha! Perfect!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Maybe we all change our avatars...


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

No one could or should replicate SadUber...So, in honor (or in memory) of our Lion King, I'll temporarily morph into a plush and stuffed ass me.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm getting dizzy, somebody get me off this spinning lion ride!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Done and done.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

u 1st need a CA drivers license or ubering is a no go


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> PrestonT said:
> ...


I think I'm ready to give you a chance now


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Driver88 said:


> I just saw this forum, I am currently a Seattle area Driver. I thought about temporarily moving to another state to uber for lets say a short time, no more than a few weeks to a month, sort of like a vocation. Thing is when I contact lyft and uber , they both told me that if I go to another state that I would have to change my residence, drivers license and basically everything has to be started over, plus they said i would have to wait 30 days or something to activate to another city or back to the original or something like that. When I heard that, I was like screw it, but now I am wondering if i was misinformed based on reading some of the comments in this forum. If its really that simple to make the switch over, I would be doing it in a heartbeat. I was planning on ubering in either Los Angeles or New York.
> 
> Lastly is it true that california cities don't require a business license to operate uber. Here in seattle we are required to get a seattle business license to operate in our city.


State and market dependent, only took under 2 days for me to move from Atlanta GA market to Dallas Texas market.



backcountryrez said:


> Based on all the stories SU told living in Apple Valley, MN, I'm thinking SadUber will pick up no less than 5 hitchhikers if he Ubers in SD for a week.
> 
> Would you go over or under?
> 
> Who wants to make odds on SU picking up prostitutes?


Only 5?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> State and market dependent, only took under 2 days for me to move from Atlanta GA market to Dallas Texas market.
> 
> Only 5?


Cool shades Steve. Looks like your ready for San Diego


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Cool shades Steve. Looks like your ready for San Diego


I'm ready, hopefully there isn't a season finale cliffhanger coming up!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think I'm ready to give you a chance now


Well...you qualify...

In the large cajones department...

The marine is showing in you...

Good Luck!

Rakos


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Well...you qualify...
> 
> In the large cajones department...
> 
> ...


Very funny!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DenverRose said:


> Very funny!


Good to hear from you Rose...

Hope all is well...

My pics have been...

Being well received...8>)

Rakos

PS. Welcome back!


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Ms. Rakos doesn't seem amused about all the family pix that are being made public.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

By the way, my friend Leo says he is very flattered by all of the avatars with his resemblance!


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Stay the hell away from LA after your taco mode run you wrote about. Don't want you to encourage our local pax. Still a big fan of your stories.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Maybe we all change our avatars...


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SadUber said:


> By the way, my friend Leo says he is very flattered by all of the avatars with his resemblance!


If Leo is really telling you that, you have more problems than any of us ever imagined.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> If Leo is really telling you that, you have more problems than any of us ever imagined.


I've spoken to Leo before and I can confirm Leo is wise beyond his years. He only speaks to those who are willing to open up and listen.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This thread feels more and more like another episode of the Twilight Zone!!!!


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This thread feels more and more like another episode of the Twilight Zone!!!!


Mixed with "Melrose Place, and Dynasty".



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I've spoken to Leo before and I can confirm Leo is wise beyond his years. He only speaks to those who are willing to open up and listen.


I'm sure King Solomon would agree with that.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So would King Simian...










Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber

So you packed yet? Has the car been tuned up at all? Are you going to camp in tent to save money on the way?

What has George been up to?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SadUber
> 
> So you packed yet? Has the car been tuned up at all? Are you going to camp in tent to save money on the way?
> 
> What has George been up to?


Gsorge is in hospital now. Every time I go to see George, he is deep asleep. Having hard time getting permission to Uber in San Diego also. Not sure what to do.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

As many have previously posted, you need to give up your dream of driving in SD. It's just not going to happen. BTW, if George is ailing why does he want his car in SD?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> As many have previously posted, you need to give up your dream of driving in SD. It's just not going to happen. BTW, if George is ailing why does he want his car in SD?


Don't ever give up on your dreams SadUber


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Forget about Ubering in SD. Hit the highway in George's car head towards SD and Slab City CA.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> As many have previously posted, you need to give up your dream of driving in SD. It's just not going to happen. BTW, if George is ailing why does he want his car in SD?


I'm bringing his car to someone I think. Selling it maybe? Or maybe he thought he'd get better. I don't remember if he told me any details.

I'll go see him today.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Is this going to be SU in Utah?

Don't be driving that dog pile Ford Taurus SHO now.

You need a Mopar to catch a Mopar!


----------

